# HK Now Store Official Thread - ZhanChi and ShengEn III new release



## calvinfan (Jun 22, 2011)

The factory has little delay in making the mould of Zhanchi, the actual release should be early July. While, ShengEn III will be released about at the same time.
Here, share with some photo, 











Please come and discuss below,
Official thread : http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...read-New-Arrivals-in-2011-(www.hknowstore.com)


----------



## calvinfan (Jun 22, 2011)

*Mass Produced 2-Layers Flat & 3 Layers Pillow Grimace in HK Now Store*

Mass Produced 2-Layers Flat & 3 Layers Pillow Grimace in HK Now Store, 
video as below,


----------



## yockee (Jun 22, 2011)

I have the Zhan Chi pre ordered through you (I'm the guy that had the X cube split order) and can not wait to get it!!!! I also have an F3 pre ordered, (but it's through lightake  ) No one else had the option for it yet, so I had to take it. Unfortunately, it's only in white. I wonder when / if black is coming out? I will definitely have to get one from you. Also, can't wait to get my Alpha CC!!!! The cubes are in, but the stickers will be in on the 27th, so I should have it shortly after! So many good cubes just coming out. This is the first time I've been able to be up to date with my cubes. There are still a lot of old cubes I still have to get.


----------



## calvinfan (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for your order.
Sorry to say that Lightake may not able to get the F III cube and Alpha CC soon after released as his selling is NOT authorised and his prices are far below our list prices.
We have many cubes coming out, so we are not going to have the pre-orders for all of them. These 2 cubes will both have black and white.
F III will be be released at the end of June, while Alpha CC will be released early July.


----------



## HumanDude (Jun 22, 2011)

calvinfan said:


> Thanks for your order.
> Sorry to say that Lightake may not able to get the F III cube and Alpha CC soon after released as his selling is NOT authorised and his prices are far below our list prices.
> We have many cubes coming out, so we are not going to have the pre-orders for all of them. These 2 cubes will both have black and white.
> F III will be be released at the end of June, while Alpha CC will be released early July.


 
LighTake's price for the Alpha CC is $19.99 (http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Pre_order_3x3x3_Type_A_CC_Magic_Cube_Original_Color-42770). iCubeMart has it for $14.15, which is $17.95 with shipping to Canada (http://www.icubemart.com/apps/webstore/products/show/2412253). Please explain how LighTake's prices are "far below list prices".


----------



## Drake (Jun 22, 2011)

HumanDude said:


> LighTake's price for the Alpha CC is $19.99 (http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Pre_order_3x3x3_Type_A_CC_Magic_Cube_Original_Color-42770). iCubeMart has it for $14.15, which is $17.95 with shipping to Canada (http://www.icubemart.com/apps/webstore/products/show/2412253). Please explain how LighTake's prices are "far below list prices".


 
Like somme fo their cube are to hight and other are to low lol. He didn't mean for evry cubes.


----------



## calvinfan (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for updating me about this.
And, sorry for my mistake, the price of Alpha CC is $19.99 should be OK. I need to double check about this.
But, the price of F III cube is not authorised. Actually, we have black listed lightake to get the cubes form us, including the ShengEn factory.
So, whatever prices he sell, he will not be able to get directly from us. May be he can get somewhere later from other lower level cube shops.
Hope that, you are able to get the cubes you paid eventually.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 23, 2011)

Is there an exact date for the ZhanChi release or will it just be at some point in early July?


----------



## jincronics_07 (Jun 23, 2011)

hello calvin, im kevin from phil, i ordered zhan chi on your shop  and im very excited when will it be ship here? i ordered last june 6, and im the one who is very interested in your tuttminx,  remember? when will you have that?


----------



## calvinfan (Jun 23, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Is there an exact date for the ZhanChi release or will it just be at some point in early July?


The factory has almost finished the mould now. They should have their 1st production run end of June or early July. Sorry, we can not tell you the exact date now.



jincronics_07 said:


> hello calvin, im kevin from phil, i ordered zhan chi on your shop  and im very excited when will it be ship here? i ordered last june 6, and im the one who is very interested in your tuttminx,  remember? when will you have that?


Hi, Kevin. Hopefully, we can ship out the zhan chi end of June or early July.
Regarding the tuttminx, the black and white body are out of stock and dis-continued. We have a few tuttminx footballminx left in stock, see below,
http://www.hknowstore.com/locale/en...e&itemid=0cf73462-d594-4d56-9334-9bf9740f128d


----------



## Bapao (Jun 23, 2011)

> But, the price of F III cube is not authorised. Actually, we have black listed lightake to get the cubes form us, including the ShengEn factory.


 
I placed a pre-order for the F-III on LighTake. So you're basically saying that they won't have any F-III to send me on release? 
Will the F-III cost 20 Dollars too instead of the 8 that LighTake is asking for it? Where will the "lower-level" shops get their cubes from in order to pass them on to LighTake for sale in future? 

I try to distribute my orders between LighTake, WitEden and HK Now, but you're all pushing me away as a customer. I think the MegaMinx that I ordered from you last week will be my last purchase for the time being. At least until you guys get the fighting over and done with. I wish you, LighTake and your families all the best for the future. 

Now I just need to make friends with iCubemart again...


----------



## calvinfan (Jun 23, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> I placed a pre-order for the F-III on LighTake. So you're basically saying that they won't have any F-III to send me on release?
> Will the F-III cost 20 Dollars too instead of the 8 that LighTake is asking for it? Where will the "lower-level" shops get their cubes from in order to pass them on to LighTake for sale in future?
> 
> I try to distribute my orders between LighTake, WitEden and HK Now, but you're all pushing me away as a customer. I think the MegaMinx that I ordered from you last week will be my last purchase for the time being. At least until you guys get the fighting over and done with. I wish you, LighTake and your families all the best for the future.
> ...


Why you said I have push you away as a customer ?
Since I am too busy with my wholesales business, I can not handle too many pre-orders. Anyway, I have just made a pre-order for the F III as below, please spare time to have a look, 
http://www.hknowstore.com/locale/en...e&itemid=5d5e95a4-70d9-4c0a-ad6e-9afb43360417
ShengEn/Type F III White Body DIY Kit for Speed-cubing 
We shall have the cube by the end of June or early July. 
If you prefer black body, please state "black body" on the order form; for twins, please state "black and white body" on the order form. 
Happy cubing !


----------



## Fred Bloggs (Jun 23, 2011)

calvinfan said:


> Why you said I have push you away as a customer ?



I for one am another customer who will never purchase from you again after you do your dirty washing in public.
Illegal price fixing! I only see bad things from you. LighTake is more professional and does not post such remarks even in defence of your cr*p!
From now on I buy from LighTake no matter how much more it costs me. We appreciate professionalism here in the West.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jun 23, 2011)

Fred Bloggs said:


> Illegal price fixing!



:fp

Please learn Economics, before spewing ignorance.


----------



## Bapao (Jun 23, 2011)

> your dirty washing in public



This.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Jun 23, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> This.


 
THIS.


----------



## Fred Bloggs (Jun 23, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> :fp
> 
> Please learn Economics, before spewing ignorance.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Price_fixing


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jun 23, 2011)

Fred Bloggs said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Price_fixing


 
:fp Posting the Wiki link to the term, does not mean you are right.
Just because you read 1 definition of an Economic term, does not mean that you know jack sh*t about the other terms, or how Economics works.

Here are 2 more, so that you can at least start to try to learn something, instead of spewing out ignorance in your posts:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Predatory_pricing
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Price_floor

Now, from there, try to learn more about Economics as a whole, instead of 1 single term. Then, applying it everywhere you see fit, without knowing it as a whole.


----------



## Fred Bloggs (Jun 23, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Posting the Wiki link to the term, does not mean you are right.
> Just because you read 1 definition of an Economic term, does not mean that you know jack sh*t about the other terms, or how Economics works.
> 
> Here are 2 more, so that you can at least start to try to learn something, instead of spewing out ignorance in your posts:
> ...


 
I also suggest you read the section about legality in your links.


----------



## Bapao (Jun 23, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> :fp Posting the Wiki link to the term, does not mean you are right.
> Just because you read 1 definition of an Economic term, does not mean that you know jack sh*t about the other terms, or how Economics works.
> 
> Here are 2 more, so that you can at least start to try to learn something, instead of spewing out ignorance in your posts:
> ...


 
We're talking about ethics here too though bruv?


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jun 23, 2011)

Fred Bloggs said:


> I also suggest you read the section about legality in your links.


 
I've read it and studied it. It doesn't change the fact, that you think your 1 term encompasses Economics as a whole, or that there aren't other sides to it. Or even that you think you know what is going on within those 2 companies, to justified to start shouting out "Price Fixing" at them.

To see something that can border on multiple Economic rules and laws, and shout "Price Fixing," then not think there could be anything more to it, is ignorant.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jun 23, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> We're talking about ethics here too though bruv?


 
I'm not talking about ethics, nor did I say anything about it.
"Not pissing your customer off" has nothing to do with real Laws. And that's what I'm talking about.


----------



## Fred Bloggs (Jun 23, 2011)

First rule of business: don't p*ss your customer off!


----------



## pjk (Jun 23, 2011)

Enough with the trash talking. Leave it out of the forum and move it to email if you want to continue.


----------



## Bapao (Jun 23, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> I'm not talking about ethics, nor did I say anything about it.



Then why even contribute to a "conversation" that is about ethics and emotions if your input is merely analytical?


----------



## Bapao (Jun 23, 2011)

pjk said:


> Enough with the trash talking. Leave it out of the forum and move it to email if you want to continue.


 
Okay. Sorry.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jun 23, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> Then why even contribute to a "conversation" that is about ethics and emotions if your input is merely analytical?


 
Like it's been said, respond to me through PM, if you want to continue. I'll see if I can respond to such nonsensical questions of yours, such as this one.


----------



## Bapao (Jun 24, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Like it's been said, respond to me through PM, if you want to continue. I'll see if I can respond to such nonsensical questions of yours, such as this one.


 
Dude, your stings are so easy to _pull_. PM. Tommorow...Aight?


----------



## sa11297 (Jun 24, 2011)

but if you PM then I cant read it... and I like to read it. I dont know enough about this stuff to take a side, so I can't argue for or against.


----------



## Nestor (Jun 24, 2011)

You people still buy at HKnow ? I started boycoting them since they started to pull this crap more than a month ago.


----------



## calvinfan (Jun 24, 2011)

UnAbusador said:


> You people still buy at HKnow ? I started boycoting them since they started to pull this crap more than a month ago.


This is not a matter that you are not buy from me. I am representing Mr. Dayan, Mr. Mf8 and many other China cube factories. In this case, you should boycot all Chinese cubes.

Actually, I have an offical thread below, we can have further chat here, 
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...read-New-Arrivals-in-2011-(www.hknowstore.com)


----------



## calvinfan (Jun 29, 2011)

*Alpha CC to be released early July*

Below, I share some photo of Alpha CC.


----------



## yockee (Jul 2, 2011)

I bought my Alpha CC from icubemart because he had them early. I pre ordered the F3 from lightake because they were the only shop with pre orders for it at the time, even though they only offered white, but that was before I knew they wouldn't be able to get it. I had no idea that any of these problems were going on. I didn't know there had to be a set price for the cubes!! I don't understand though... if the stores buy the cubes from the factory at the factory price, why can't the stores sell the cubes for whatever price they want, unless the factory still gets money after the store sales? I don't know about any of this, but personally, I have never had a problem with HK now store. Calvin has always been very helpful and fast with shipping. Now, what to do about my F3? I wonder if lightake will refund me. This sucks. Thanks for bringing this to my attention........ 
Well, I just asked lightake for a refund. Hopefully they won't give me a problem. I will order a black F3 from you as soon as they refund me. I never really wanted white anyway. Your price isn't too much higher. I can spare a couple extra bucks to get the color I want.


----------



## calvinfan (Jul 3, 2011)

yockee said:


> I bought my Alpha CC from icubemart because he had them early. I pre ordered the F3 from lightake because they were the only shop with pre orders for it at the time, even though they only offered white, but that was before I knew they wouldn't be able to get it. I had no idea that any of these problems were going on. I didn't know there had to be a set price for the cubes!! I don't understand though... if the stores buy the cubes from the factory at the factory price, why can't the stores sell the cubes for whatever price they want, unless the factory still gets money after the store sales? I don't know about any of this, but personally, I have never had a problem with HK now store. Calvin has always been very helpful and fast with shipping. Now, what to do about my F3? I wonder if lightake will refund me. This sucks. Thanks for bringing this to my attention........
> Well, I just asked lightake for a refund. Hopefully they won't give me a problem. I will order a black F3 from you as soon as they refund me. I never really wanted white anyway. Your price isn't too much higher. I can spare a couple extra bucks to get the color I want.


Thanks for your understanding and kindness.
Another example as below, 
There are many shops selling apple iphone 4 and ipad 2, but they can only sell at offical price or above, not allowing to under-cuting each others. Otherwise, they will lose their right of selling all apple products.


----------



## yockee (Jul 3, 2011)

No problem!! Oh, and while I'm thinking about it, I'm the one that emailed you asking the price of the NON sealed A3 and A4. Do you have a price for those cubes yet? It just says "please ask" on the site.


----------



## calvinfan (Jul 4, 2011)

yockee said:


> No problem!! Oh, and while I'm thinking about it, I'm the one that emailed you asking the price of the NON sealed A3 and A4. Do you have a price for those cubes yet? It just says "please ask" on the site.


 I have just replied you by email, please check. ^^


----------



## timeless (Jul 5, 2011)

calvinfan said:


> I have just replied you by email, please check. ^^


 
how much is shipping to hk or can i pickup at store?


----------



## calvinfan (Jul 5, 2011)

If you are in Hong Kong, you can certainly come and pick up at our local store.


----------



## calvinfan (Jul 6, 2011)

*Fake ShengEn II on Lightake.com ( alerted by ShengEn Factory )*

Hello, everybody ~
Be alerted that there are Fake ShengEn II on Lightake.com
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_SE_DIY_Magic_Cube_2n_Gen_White-29961
ShengEn had never used these screw, spring and core.
The edge, corner and center parts are different from the original ShengEn II .
For those who bought this one before, you can claim back the money from this cheater.


----------



## timeless (Jul 6, 2011)

calvinfan said:


> Hello, everybody ~
> Be alerted that there are Fake ShengEn II on Lightake.com
> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_SE_DIY_Magic_Cube_2n_Gen_White-29961
> ShengEn had never used these screw, spring and core.
> ...


 
wow all cubes SOLD OUT damn thats fast


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 6, 2011)

timeless said:


> wow all cubes SOLD OUT damn thats fast


 
that one has been sold out for like a year or 2...


----------

